# help with these bugs



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

What else can I use on these bugs. They are multiplying and are all over my garden. Tried one application of liquid sevin but didn't get rid of them. What else would be safe to use with vegetables on the plants?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Try the Sevin powder. It comes in 5% and 10% I believe.


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

Liquid pyrethrin and rotenone>>>>>contact action so good coverage important>>>spray early morning as product will break down readily is sunlight


----------



## 3chucks (Feb 5, 2010)

Those are stink bugs nothing workes but two shoes squash them.The baby ones are orange and will attack tomatoes with a vengence


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a bunch of the orange ones and here is what worked well for me.

I put a few tablespoons of ground cayanne pepper powder in a piece of cloth and cinched it up like a tea bag. Then boiled it in a quart of water and made a tea from it. Then mixed in a couple spoon fulls of dawn liquid dish soap. Put it in a spray bottle and sprayed them with it.

They died before I could count to ten.:cheers:

Oh and it doesnt hurt the plants.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Try cornmeal....Cornmeal is a natural insecticide that can be used for a variety of different insects..I have found that if you soak cormeal overnight and use just the water to spray on your plants, it tends to rid bugs from the garden plants. You can sprinkle corn meal also around your garden as well to keep ant away. Cornmeal also helps the beneficial nematodes flourish....that will also help in keeping bugs out.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Those aren't technically stink bugs; they are leaf-footed bugs, but I think everyone but the last posters comments are good stuff. Cornmeal is not a "natural insecticide" it's bug food basically. These bugs are sucking plant juice goodness for food out of the phloem of those plants with their beak.

The pepper thing should work well; you should just be able to mix the pepper in water and be good to go. Don't know about needing to boil it etc.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

A-Boz said:


> The pepper thing should work well; you should just be able to mix the pepper in water and be good to go. Don't know about needing to boil it etc.


Boiled it to get the capsacin from the cayanne because I did not want the pepper particles clogging my sprayer. Anyone who has ever had to deal with a sprayer clogging every other time you squeeze the trigger knows how annoying it is.:texasflag


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Or you can catch them and throw them in a spider web.. Man, I had fun this afternoon :smile:... All of my Garden spiders are full of Leaf footed bugs. This guy on the right got wrapped up in the web in about 3 seconds. :wink:


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

No known control has been made about or for leaf footed hoppers. I have tried every chemical and organic method around To no avail. My best defense is giant sunflowers (the kind that produce seeds). Plant them a fair distance from the garden and the heads or sunflowers will fill up with them instead of the garden. It does not stop them but there are a far fewer on my plants. I (spray heavy chemical bug killers on them) (* I often vacum them off the sunflower with a shop vac because so many are on them at once each day.. Good luck. Sharplazer


----------

